# Brazilian Beirut Sandwhich - Heaven!



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Brazilian Beirut Sandwich

100g roast beef

2 fried eggs

1 large wholemeal pita bread

2 tomatoes, sliced

2 tsbp of light mayonnaise

A few leafs of lettuce

1/2 Onion

60g Philadelphia light soft cheese

100g Chicken breast

45g cheddar cheese

1. Pre heat oven to 200C

2. Layer the roast beef in the pita bread with some soft cheese in between

3. Add 1/2 onion and chicken to frying pan and fry with some coconut oil

4. Add the sliced tomatoes to the pan to gently fry them

5. Slice the chicken and add to the pita, then add the tomatoes and onion over the top.

6. Fry 2 eggs and stack them on top again, followed by the cheddar cheese.

7. Place in oven for 6-10 minutes until cheese is all melted and pita is crispy.

8. Add the mayonnaise and lettuce once out of the oven.

1,100 calories, 85g carbs, 48g fat and 103g protein, and tastes like heaven.

It would taste just as nice without the pita bread and it would be 275 calories, 52g carbs, 2g fat and 9g protein less, which is what my next Beirut will be. The combination of cheese, beef, chicken, mayo and the veggies is just....surreal.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

nom nom nom


----------



## davesurf20 (Oct 13, 2012)

That'd be half my daily calories gone! I'll remember this for the next bulk!


----------

